#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains expected rank and selection of college

## Sanjeev Kumar Bhatia

My son is from Delhi, Gen Category. His JEE Main score is 163 and 12th marks are 83.6%. What rank he can expect and what are the chances of getting any NIT? He will also be appearing in IPU and RPET. What should be the choice of college MBM Jodhpur, IPU, Vellore (Rank ~8500) or NIT (if any chance). Please advice.





  Similar Threads: jee mains expected rank jee mains discussions: rank ,college and branch? Expected rank?Please Tell Selection in expected linear time in Design and analysis of algorithmsfree notes Expected Rank in 8596 rank

----------


## ankurverma1994

I have secured 164 marks in JEE main. My board Marks is 87.17% (ISC 2012) Home state Uttar pradesh. What would be my expected rank and which colleges should i look forward. I got a rank of 5840 in VITEEE 2013 but i am not attending its counselling.

----------


## royalmax001

Sorry sir.last year i got the same marks got rank 30000 but this year involvement of board marks make this more difficult..but if he get under 35000 then go for MBM JODHPUR.believe me sir its awosome clg nd has aieee quota too.placements r far better than any clg in rajsthan..every branch have some seats by aieee.at that time i didnt know abt this so i missed the oppturnity..so if no nit then go for MBM.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




> My son is from Delhi, Gen Category. His JEE Main score is 163 and 12th marks are 83.6%. What rank he can expect and what are the chances of getting any NIT? He will also be appearing in IPU and RPET. What should be the choice of college MBM Jodhpur, IPU, Vellore (Rank ~8500) or NIT (if any chance). Please advice.


Sorry sir.last year i got the same marks got rank 30000 but this year involvement of board marks make this more difficult..but if he get under 35000 then go for MBM JODHPUR.believe me sir its awosome clg nd has aieee quota too.placements r far better than any clg in rajsthan..every branch have some seats by aieee.at that time i didnt know abt this so i missed the oppturnity..so if no nit then go for MBM.

----------


## SarahG

I could say that cost should always be an issue in college selection, though a fair number of students know about this. A recent survey of recent freshmen by researchers from UCLA found it is becoming a very big factor in their selection of alma mater

----------


## chaarly

with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in rajasthan board(last year), can i get iiit allahabad?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in rajasthan board(last year), can i get iiit allahabad?


Your rank would be more than 15000.... with this rank u can't get iiit allahabad so try for other iiits and nits  :):

----------


## sourav mandal

i get 64 in jee main n got 79% in cbse n iam sc candidate n i frm west bengal .
will i get nit durgapur mech ...... plz reply fast......

----------


## Era Gill

> i get 64 in jee main n got 79% in cbse n iam sc candidate n i frm west bengal .
> will i get nit durgapur mech ...... plz reply fast......


Your rank would be around 1,30,000.. u have very less chances to get nit durgapur even with domicile quota

----------


## sourav mandal

i hv checked last yr opening n closing rank .. but its ok

----------


## Shreya singh

> i hv checked last yr opening n closing rank .. but its ok


All the best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> All the best


What to choose between 
*NIT jalandhar-civil or cse
*NIT Kurukshetra-civil or electrical
*Thapar- cse or mech.

----------


## Shreya singh

> What to choose between 
> *NIT jalandhar-civil or cse
> *NIT Kurukshetra-civil or electrical
> *Thapar- cse or mech.


nit kurukshetra is the best option among all  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> nit kurukshetra is the best option among all


Mam PLZZZ PLZZZ Reply...... :(sweat): 
I am obc from chandigarh home state,have punjab domicile for thapar
I got in JEE Mains
AIR-39850   STATE-441
OBC AIR-8589  STATE-22

What r chances for NIT JALANDHAR or Kurukshetra , Thapar , JP Noida ,  (which branch?)

My Choices is mech ece ee cs civil only........ :S:

----------


## Shreya singh

> Mam PLZZZ PLZZZ Reply......
> I am obc from chandigarh home state,have punjab domicile for thapar
> I got in JEE Mains
> AIR-39850   STATE-441
> OBC AIR-8589  STATE-22
> 
> What r chances for NIT JALANDHAR or Kurukshetra , Thapar , JP Noida ,  (which branch?)
> 
> My Choices is mech ece ee cs civil only........


Nit jalandhar, any branch. All the  very best  :):

----------


## Sheeba Punno

All india rank : 7773
state rank : (kerala) 307
category : General
i didnt get CSE in NIT calicut in d first allotment. will i get it der in the 2nd allotment? . is ther any way of knowing the last rank details of the first allotment in NIT calicut?

----------

